# Main > News >  Free Vintyri (TM) Cartographic Collection for The GIMP Available

## Mark Oliva

Jeffry Hysong has been kind enough to convert the complete Vintyri (TM) Cartographic Collection into individual brushes and patterns for The GIMP.  The package now is available for free downloading at our web site.  It is released for free commercial and personal use under the OGL 1.0a.  The collection includes five sets of brushes, most of which are structures based upon historical medieval buildings in Europe.  There are more than 1,000 symbols or objects in this group.  The sixth set includes more than 100 fill patterns or textures which are available as both GIMP brushes and GIMP patterns.

Because of the download size (total 760 MB) and the desire of some users to download only certain groups of brushes, the package has been broken down into 17 separate ZIP files.  We strongly suggest that users first download the free PDF Vintyri Cartographic Collection Guide which shows the complete content of each catalog.  It is available at:

http://www.vintyri.org/downloads/vintyricc.zip (62 MB)

This PDF booklet also includes photos of many of the historical objects that were used as prototypes for the GIMP brushes.

To download the brushes and patterns, go to the Vintyri web site:

http://www.vintyri.org

and pick the Vintyri Cartographic Collection option.

Please note that the Cartographic Collection originally was released for Fractal Mapper (TM) 8 and Dundjinni (TM).  A Campaign Cartographer (TM) 3 version also is in development.  The first two sets out of six for CC3 also are available.

----------

